# Burning oil pretty quick?!



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I just hit the 50,000 mark on my 05 goat. Changed the oil at 50,315 using castrol 5w-30 full syn. I decided to check my oil for the hell of it. I'm at 50,943 and the oil mark is just above the operating range mark. 

At the lowest point of the operating range, how much should I add to meet the requirements?

I've heard to check the oil after 1500 or so to add a quart, but not this quick.

Thanks for the insight. Andre


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine uses up about 2 qts. every 8-10,000 miles. That could be from the heads and cam, I don't know. I use royal purple 5w30 and top off with mobile1 5w30 or castrol edge 5w30.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

*Read your owners manual how to check and add oil.*

I do a quick once over of my fluids just about everyime I fill up. Since you know your burning oil it wouldn't be a bad idea to keep a spare quart in the trunk.


----------



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

Its really not uncommon for any car to use a little oil after a change in brands. Usually after it a change or two they stops or at lease to where it was before the change in brands. I would keep checking it and stick what i had changed too. If it keeps dissapearing better take it in and have it looked at.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If your car has not used synthetic for the first 50k miles don't start now. It'll burn it.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't they come from the factory w/ synthetic in 'em?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I know the LS2's say on the oil cap to used Mobil1. Not sure of the LS1s and I never put synthetic in mine, mustly due to being cheap, but I'm also have no issues and burn very little here and there at spritited driving.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was basing my question on the Mobil1 logo on my oil fill cap, hehe.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> If your car has not used synthetic for the first 50k miles don't start now. It'll burn it.


Not true, this is an urban legend originally started by makers of conventional oil many years ago. Switching to synthetic will not automatically cause your engine to burn oil. If your engine does not use oil now, switching to synthetic will not cause it to start using oil. But if you have any small leaks with conventional oil, the leaks will probably get worse with synthetic. You only want to switch to synthetic if your engine is mechanically sound.



jpalamar said:


> I know the LS2's say on the oil cap to used Mobil1. Not sure of the LS1s and I never put synthetic in mine, mustly due to being cheap, but I'm also have no issues and burn very little here and there at spritited driving.


My LS1 says to use synthetic. I use Amsoil signature series 0w-30 synthetic oil and an Amsoil EAO32 filter. I have never had to add any oil between changes (once a year, about 6k miles).


----------

